# Sismos Portugal - 2010



## Teles (1 Jan 2010 às 11:03)

Summary:
Magnitude 	mb 5.0
Region 	AZORES ISLANDS REGION

Date time 	2010-01-01 at 09:37:15.0 UTC
Location 	42.43 N ; 30.54 W
Depth 	33 km
Distances 	1790 km W Vigo (pop 292,745 ; local time 10:37 2010-01-01)
504 km NW Angra (pop 12,045 ; local time 08:37 2010-01-01)
434 km NW Lagoa (pop 9,239 ; local time 08:37 2010-01-01)
More seismicity information (Moment tensors, phases pickings, etc.)


----------



## Teles (1 Jan 2010 às 11:03)

*Tópico para seguimentos de sismos ocorridos em Portugal durante o ano de 2010.*


*Links úteis*

*Sismos Portugal:*

Instituto de Meteorologia - Informação Sísmica
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismObservGeral.jsp

Instituto de Meteorologia - Comunicados Sismologia
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismComunicadosActivos.jsp

Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico da Universidade dos Açores
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/

Instituto Geofísico Infante D Luiz
http://www.igidl.ul.pt/sismologia_new.htm

*Sismos Europa/Mediterrâneo:*

European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre
http://www.emsc-csem.org/

Geofon Potsdam
http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/db/eqinfo.php

*Sismos Global:*

U.S. Geological Survey - U.S. Geological Survey
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/

Live Internet Seismic Server
http://aslwww.cr.usgs.gov/Seismic_Data/heli2.shtml


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2010 às 14:58)

> *Dois sismos de fraca intensidade sentidos na ilha Terceira, Açores*
> 
> 
> Ponta Delgada, 26 Jan (Lusa) - Dois sismos de intensidade máxima de grau IV na Escala de Mercalli Modificada foram sentidos hoje de madrugada na freguesia de S. Mateus, ilha açoriana da Terceira.
> ...


Fonte: LUSA


----------



## Hazores (26 Jan 2010 às 23:52)

mais um sismo sentido na Terceira...

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira

Foi sentido um sismo na ilha Terceira às 20:55 h (hora local/UTC-1), com epicentro a cerca de 5 km a SSW de Cinco Ribeiras, Ilha Terceira. De acordo com a informação disponível o evento foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada), em S. Bartolomeu.

Mais informações serão disponibilizadas dentro de momentos.


----------



## rijo (23 Fev 2010 às 03:52)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 22-02-2010 22:12 (I.M.)

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 22-02-2010 pelas 22:12 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, *um sismo de magnitude 2,7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 20 km a Oeste de Viana do Alentejo. *

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Alcaçovas. 

Já o EMSC diz que foi de 3.1

*Localização:*


----------



## Alfacinha (10 Mar 2010 às 11:50)

Bom dia

Estou há pouco tempo por aqui e confesso que andei a pesquisar nos vários tópicos e não encontrei nada sobre o tema.  A minha dúvida é a seguinte: perante um sismo de magnitude considerável qual o tipo de construção mais segura? Será preferível estar num prédio de construção recente ou numa casa das mais antigas (daquelas de paredes grossas feitas em pedra)?

Aproveito para dar os parabéns ao vosso fórum


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Mar 2010 às 12:42)

Alfacinha disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Estou há pouco tempo por aqui e confesso que andei a pesquisar nos vários tópicos e não encontrei nada sobre o tema.  A minha dúvida é a seguinte: perante um sismo de magnitude considerável qual o tipo de construção mais segura? Será preferível estar num prédio de construção recente ou numa casa das mais antigas (daquelas de paredes grossas feitas em pedra)?
> 
> Aproveito para dar os parabéns ao vosso fórum




Antes de mais bem-vindo!

Bom, é tudo muito relativo!!!
Existem casas construídas em pedra desde uma época em que os factores de risco de derrocada não eram objecto de estudo, significa que a nível de estruturas de reforço verticais e horizontais, como pilares de sustentação no interior e extremidades da casa, poderão não ser realmente eficazes aquando da ocorrência de um sismo de média magnitude e assim sendo, a estabilidade de uma construção deste tipo, se tem como pontos de impacto perante oscilações as paredes pelo facto de terem por exemplo 50 ou mais centímetros, toda a energia libertada pelo movimento no conjunto de todos os pontos em toda a construção irá concentrar-se nas paredes.
Estas ao serem constituídas por pedra, muitas vezes desordenada ligada por camadas de adobe tende a fragmentar-se em pequenas porções, o que já seria diferente no caso de uma parede em tijolo que se fragmentaria em porções maiores e até poderia ruir a parede inteira e neste caso verificávamos que o defeito não era da parede mas da estrutura que a devia suportar.
Mas existem muitas novas construções cujos cálculos de estabilidade simplesmente não passam do papel e continuam a praticar-se erros na aplicação de boas estruturas e até a total ausência delas. 

É um tema muito longo composto de muitas vertentes a terem em consideração quando se constroe uma casa ou até um edifício.

Tem havido algumas melhorias, mas ainda se vive num "clima" de perigoso descanso pelo facto das ocorrências sísmicas em Portugal não se apresentarem demasiado preocupantes, até agora!


----------



## Alfacinha (10 Mar 2010 às 13:27)

Obrigado pela explicação. Fiquei esclarecida


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2010 às 13:42)

Alfacinha disse:


> Bom dia
> Estou há pouco tempo por aqui e confesso que andei a pesquisar nos vários tópicos e não encontrei nada sobre o tema.  A minha dúvida é a seguinte: perante um sismo de magnitude considerável qual o tipo de construção mais segura? Será preferível estar num prédio de construção recente ou numa casa das mais antigas (daquelas de paredes grossas feitas em pedra)?



Numa casa mais recente claro. Só a partir dos anos 60-80 é que se implementaram/reforçaram normas mínimas obrigatórias de resistência sísmica na construção. Mas claro, cada caso será um caso, nos efeitos de um sismo entram em jogo muitas variáveis e a casa é apenas uma delas. Além do mais, em Portugal temo pela falta de fiscalização neste _El Dorado_ do betão, a coisa basicamente depende a maioria das vezes apenas em confiar em quem fez o projecto.




> 9. *As casas em Portugal estão preparadas para resistir a sismos?*
> 
> "A maioria das construções já terá resistência sísmica", afirma Ema Coelho, responsável do Núcleo de Engenharia Sísmica do Laboratório Nacional de Engenharia Civil (LNEC), que se mostra "preocupada com as edificações anteriores a 1960". Segundo explicou ao DN, "só em 1960 é que passou a haver regulamentação específica para as novas construções terem resistência aos sismos. Em 1980 essa regulamentação foi reforçada, determinando que os edifícios têm de cumprir os requisitos para resistir aos sismos". No entanto, "não há a garantia de que a regulamentação seja cumprida a 100% pelos construtores. Nas grandes obras públicas, não há dúvida que sim. Na construção privada não se tem feito essa verificação, mas penso que seja cumprida", referiu. "As câmaras municipais têm técnicos e existem mecanismos para verificar se as construções, mesmo depois de concluídas, cumprem os requisitos de resistência sísmica. Mas não o fazem", diz a mesma responsável, defendendo que "é preciso reforçar a fiscalização". Considera que, "da parte do consumidor, também não há a preocupação de saber se a casa que vai comprar tem resistência sísmica ou não". Ema Coelho salientou que "a regulamentação portuguesa, em termos da resistência sísmica em edificações, até é das mais evoluídas da Europa. Se for cumprida, o risco de os imóveis colapsarem é muito menor e não haverá problemas de maior". Revelou que "está a ser preparada nova legislação nesta matéria e as autoridades responsáveis deveriam aproveitar a oportunidade para regulamentar a obrigatoriedade de reforçar a resistência sísmica nas construções mais antigas, principalmente nas zonas mais vulneráveis, como Lisboa e Algarve". Exemplifica que, "por vezes fazem-se obras para recuperar edifícios, mas não se dá resistência sísmica. Normalmente, só tapam rachas e pintam as fachadas dos prédios. Para dar resistência sísmica às construções antigas, basta consolidar as suas ligações (paredes, tectos e chão). Os custos nem são muito elevados". Por Daniel Lam
> 
> ...


----------



## Alfacinha (10 Mar 2010 às 14:28)

A ideia que tenho é que nem os próprios técnicos estão muito informados acerca deste assunto. 
Afinal existem zonas em Portugal de algum risco sísmico e não é assim tão descabido falar sobre este assunto.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Mar 2010 às 20:21)

Alfacinha disse:


> A ideia que tenho é que nem os próprios técnicos estão muito informados acerca deste assunto.



Felizmente que a questão não se prende por aí, mas numa falta de rigor na implementação de medidas essenciais nas construções em geral.

Concretamente apenas tenho a noção do que sucedia entre 95 e 97 por ter participado na elaboração de projectos de obras particulares e o respectivo acompanhamento processual na Câmara até à aprovação por deferimento.

De acordo com as 2 referências colocadas pelo Vince, no seu todo, é realmente assustador o facto de já terem passado todos estes anos e desde aí, nada de significativo mudou.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Mar 2010 às 21:24)

Sismo sentido em S. Miguel hoje dia 12/03/2010 10:45


Foi sentido um sismo na ilha de S. Miguel às10:20 h (hora local/UTC-1), com epicentro a cerca de 30 km a NW do Ilhéu das Formigas.

De acordo com a informação disponível o evento foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Povoação, III em Lagoa e Feteira Pequena (Nordeste) e III/II em Ponta Delgada.

http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/CVARG


----------



## jotasetubal (16 Mar 2010 às 11:18)

chegou-me aos ouvidos que altas entidades das forças de segurança estão ou estiveram até à muito pouco tempo em alerta vermelho para o risco sismico. alguém sabe de alguma coisa?


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2010 às 13:06)

*Sismo de 3,5 registado no distrito de Castelo Branco*



> Um sismo de magnitude 3,5 na escala de Richter foi hoje registado na zona de Castelo Branco, com epicentro a 10 quilómetros a nordeste de Mação, revelou o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM)
> 
> De acordo com o IM, o sismo foi registado às 12h07 e teve epicentro a 10 quilómetros de Mação, Castelo Branco.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (22 Mar 2010 às 15:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Sismo de 3,5 registado no distrito de Castelo Branco*



Eu não senti nada.. :S 

Com o jogo do Benfica-Porto de ontem, a maioria das pessoas não terá sentido/desconfiado de nada relativo a tremores por volta do meio-dia ainda antes de almoçar.. 

Mas ouvi uma pessoa dizer que ainda sentiu um estremecer dos vidros da janela em casa (deve ter sido nalgum prédio, em andares mais elevados).

Mas pronto, fica registado o sismo de grau 3.5, com epicentro a 5km NE de Mação, 26 km de profundidade, a uma distancia de 45-50km em linha recta de Castelo Branco.


----------



## Serrano (22 Mar 2010 às 17:00)

Também não dei conta de nada, aliás, só soube desse sismo via internet.


----------



## trepkos (27 Mar 2010 às 13:42)

Senti agora um sismo de alguma intensidade em Montemor-o-Novo, o site do IM está down e não sei intensidades do sismo.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2010 às 13:44)

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 27-03-2010 pelas 13:37 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Este de Sousel.

Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.

IM


----------



## YuRiSsS (27 Mar 2010 às 13:44)

Acabei de sentir um sismo mesmo agora, durou ainda uns belos segundos... Montemor-o-Novo


----------



## trepkos (27 Mar 2010 às 13:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 27-03-2010 pelas 13:37 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Este de Sousel.
> 
> Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.
> 
> ...



Mas foi sentido.


----------



## actioman (27 Mar 2010 às 13:55)

Em Elvas senti o Sismo!!! Fiquei na dúvida e agora resolvi vir aqui ver se era ou não e claro era mesmo!!!

Durou uns 5 segundos mais ou menos!

O site do IM até está "entupido"!


----------



## David sf (27 Mar 2010 às 14:00)

Também senti o sismo, deve ter durado uns 2 ou 3 segundos.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2010 às 14:17)

Isto já começa a roçar o "diariamente"


----------



## actioman (27 Mar 2010 às 14:35)

A quem sentiu se ainda não preencheu, preencha o seguinte formulário do IM:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/informe/

Assim ajudamos de algum modo a dar uma dimensão mais fidedigna ao sucedido. 


Aqui fica um mapa do local onde foi o epicentro:







Fonte: Instituto Geografico Nacional de Espanha


----------



## trepkos (27 Mar 2010 às 14:35)

Aproxima-se 2012, por isso é normal.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2010 às 14:51)

Sismo também sentido no Alandroal pela maior parte da população.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2010 às 17:54)

*Residentes em Sousel, Fronteira e Estremoz saem para a rua assustados*



> Muitos residentes nas vilas de Sousel e Fronteira, Portalegre, e na cidade de Estremoz, Évora, saíram hoje para a rua assustados com o tremor de terra de 4,1 na escala de Richter, sentido na região
> 
> Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), o epicentro do sismo registou-se a cerca de seis quilómetros a Leste da vila alentejana de Sousel, no distrito de Portalegre.
> 
> ...


----------



## jorgepaulino (27 Mar 2010 às 21:35)

O IGN Espanhol detectou hoje 2 sismos entre o Continente e os Acores de magnitude identica ao de hoje em Sousel, sendo o ultimo sentido em Badajoz! Estes não aparecem listados no nosso Meteo.pt.

www.ign.es

Evento	Fecha	Hora(GMT)*	Latit.	Longit.	Prof.	Int. Máx.	Mag.	Localización
979051	27/03/2010	13:05:45	36.7937	-15.2217	 	  	4.1	 AZORES-CABO DE SAN VICENTE

Evento	Fecha	Hora(GMT)	Latit.	Longit.	Prof.	Int. Máx.	Mag.	Localización
979058	27/03/2010	15:32:40	37.4062	-12.7942	 	II	4.3	 AZORES-CABO DE SAN VICENTE


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2010 às 21:57)

*Edifícios reabilitados são «baralhos de cartas»*



> As obras de reabilitação urbana estão a ser realizadas sem ter em atenção a resistência sísmica dos edifícios por falta de «legislação técnica», alertaram hoje responsáveis da Sociedade Portuguesa de Engenharia Sísmica durante uma audição promovida pelo PCP
> 
> «Andamos a gastar milhões de euros para reabilitar casas que são autênticos baralhos de cartas. Eram-no antes de serem reabilitadas e continuam a sê-lo depois», afirmou Mário Lopes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kraliv (31 Mar 2010 às 09:54)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 31-03-2010 04:12
2010-03-31 04:12:02 

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 31-03-2010 pelas 04:12 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou 74 km a W-SW do Cabo de S. Vicente. 


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Lagos. 


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 



Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (www.prociv.pt).


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2010 às 13:59)

Os sismos já se começam a tornar "diários"


----------



## Z13 (31 Mar 2010 às 14:24)

andres disse:


> Os sismos já se começam a tornar "diários"




Quantos mais houver melhor, para libertar pressão...



O problema é se houver apenas *1* e forte....


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2010 às 15:12)

Z13 disse:


> Quantos mais houver melhor, para libertar pressão...
> 
> 
> 
> *O problema é se houver apenas 1 e forte*....



Era mesmo ao 1 mais forte que me estava a referir, se acontecer


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2010 às 15:13)

andres disse:


> Os sismos já se começam a tornar "diários"




Os sismos sempre foram "diários", mas cada vez têm mais cobertura mediática


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2010 às 00:53)

> *Aviso de Sismo no Continente
> 2010-04-18 21:14:45*
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 18-04-2010 pelas 21:14 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 8 km a Este-Nordeste de Manzaneda (ESP).
> ...



Fonte: IM


----------



## PTbig (24 Abr 2010 às 01:16)

Boas pessoal.

Alguém me consegue confirmar se existiu um sismo a cerca de 3 minutos pareceu sentir um.

Abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2010 às 01:20)

PTbig disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> 
> Alguém me consegue confirmar se existiu um sismo a cerca de 3 minutos pareceu sentir um.
> 
> Abraços



Dado a tua localização, e conforme aquilo presente no site do IM, não ocorreu nada demais de extraordinário nos últimos minutos. Mas está atento ao site, poderá surgir algo no site de novo.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/actividade/


----------



## PTbig (24 Abr 2010 às 01:24)

Pois não sei mas senti mesmo a cama a tremer também pode ter sido impressão ao ate mesmo alguma vibração de algo a bater no prédio (Portas dos vizinhos ....)

Obrigado Abraços


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2010 às 17:29)

Dois sismos, de magnitude significativa, registados nas últimas 24horas.

Um nos Açores, a sul de Ponta Delgada.








Outro a sudoeste de Sagres, mas a uma profundidade de 80km.


----------



## AnDré (7 Mai 2010 às 14:54)

> *Aviso de Sismo no Contin*ente
> 2010-05-07 14:42:13
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 07-05-2010 pelas 14:42 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Este-Nordeste de Monchique.
> ...


Fonte: IM


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2010 às 14:48)

> *Aviso de Sismo no Arquipélago da Madeira*
> 
> 2010-05-09 11:40:10
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 09-05-2010 pelas 11:40 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 40 km a Norte-Noroeste do Porto Moniz.
> ...


Fonte: IM


----------



## vithorius (11 Mai 2010 às 09:40)

Cumprimentos a todos! Esta é a minha primeira mensagem neste fórum, precisamente devido à necessidade de saber se houve um sismo ou não... 


Ora bem, esta madrugada (portanto, já no dia 11 de Maio de 2010), pelas 03h20, senti a cama a abanar com um ruído muito estranho que parecia mesmo vir da Terra...

Estava a dormir e isso fez-me acordar. Continuei a sentir a cama a abanar de forma muito ligeira mas perceptível, durante mais ou menos um minuto...

Resido no Algarve (Portimão).


Alguém tem informações complementares? 


Obrigado!


----------



## Mjhb (11 Mai 2010 às 09:44)

vithorius disse:


> Cumprimentos a todos! Esta é a minha primeira mensagem neste fórum, precisamente devido à necessidade de saber se houve um sismo ou não...
> 
> 
> Ora bem, esta madrugada (portanto, já no dia 11 de Maio de 2010), pelas 03h20, senti a cama a abanar com um ruído muito estranho que parecia mesmo vir da Terra...
> ...



Segundo o IM, hoje ainda não houve grande actividade sísmica em qualquer parte do território.Ainda assim, mantenha-se atento na página do IM, e se possível comunique-lhes o seu episódio.


----------



## Hazores (11 Mai 2010 às 15:17)

boa tarde,

foi sentido um sismo na ilha do faial

fica aqui o comunicado do IM e do Cvarg

IM:

**Aviso de Sismo no Arquipélago dos Açores 11-05-2010 13:22** 
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 11-05-2010 pelas 13:22(hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica doArquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.0 (Richter) e cujoepicentro se localizou a cerca de 40 km a Noroeste do Capelo (Faial).

Cvarg e CIVISA

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial

Foi sentido um sismo na ilha do Faial às 13:22 h (hora local/UTC), com epicentro a cerca de 28km a NW de Cedros.

De acordo com a informação disponível o evento foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Cedros, Flamengos e na cidade da Horta.

CIVISA - Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores

Resumo

Data UTC 
 2010-05-11 13:22:21 

Latitude 
 38.828 

Longitude 
 -28.909 

Magnitude 
 MD 3.4 

Região 
 NW Cedros (Faial) 

Intensidade EMM 
 III 

Localidade 
 Faial: Cedros,Flamengos,Horta


----------



## Hazores (11 Mai 2010 às 15:25)

*Nova informação do IM *

**Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 11-05-201013:22** O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 11-05-2010 pelas 13:22(hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica doArquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.0 (Richter) e cujoepicentro se localizou a cerca de 40 km a Noroeste do Capelo(Faial).Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até aomomento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido comintensidade máxima IV (escala de Mercalli modificada)na Ilha doFaial.Será enviado novo comunicado com informação maisactualizada.Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situaçãoatravés da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtençãode eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional deProtecção Civil e Bombeiros (www.srpcba.pt).


----------



## vithorius (11 Mai 2010 às 18:48)

Pedro disse:


> Segundo o IM, hoje ainda não houve grande actividade sísmica em qualquer parte do território.Ainda assim, mantenha-se atento na página do IM, e se possível comunique-lhes o seu episódio.


Ok, pois assim fiz. Contudo, e até agora, parece não ter havido registo de actividade sismica àquela hora... Que coisa estranhamente estranha...!


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2010 às 11:16)

> 13/05/2010 00:30
> *Situação da sismicidade nos Açores*
> 
> A partir do final do dia 12 de Maio verificou-se um ligeiro incremento na actividade sísmica numa região epicentral situada a cerca de 30 km a WNW da ilha do Faial. A actividade sísmica no restante arquipélago dos Açores encontra-se dentro dos padrões normais.


http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/


----------



## fablept (13 Mai 2010 às 16:13)

> A actividade sísmica a cerca de 30 quilómetros a Oeste/Noroeste do Faial, nos Açores, registou um “ligeiro incremento” nas últimas horas, com a ocorrência de sete sismos, nenhum sentido pela população.
> 
> 
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) revelou que este aumento da actividade sísmica “em termos de magnitude e número” teve início às 21h38 de quarta feira.
> ...



Acoriano Oriental

Se quiserem aceder à Actividade Sísmica nos Açores através do site CVARG..não o podem fazer pelo Firefox e Opera, tem que aceder pelo Internet Explorer ou Chrome.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mai 2010 às 08:44)

Bem! Noite agitada em termos de sismos nos Açores:



> Aviso de Sismiscidade no Arquipélago dos Açores 14-05-2010 03:30
> 2010-05-14 03:23:46
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que desde as 13:22 (hora local) do dia 11/05/2010 tem sido detectada, na Rede Sísmica dos Açores, um aumento de actividade sísmica na região a Oeste da Ilha do Faial.
> 
> ...



E um aqui no Continente:


> Aviso de Sismo no Continente 14-05-2010 06:11
> 2010-05-14 06:11:48
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 14-05-2010 pelas 06:11 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 25 km a Sul-Sudoeste de Faro.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2010 às 11:35)

Ao inicio da manhã, a juntar a esses, houve também um na Galiza.


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2010 às 12:14)

> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores *
> 27-05-2010 04:49
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 27-05-2010 pelas 04:49 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 1.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou no Maciço das Furnas (São Miguel).Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Furnas, Ilha de São Miguel.Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (www.prociv.pt).



Fonte: IM


----------



## Hazores (27 Mai 2010 às 15:25)

boa tarde segundo o CVARG o sismo teve uma magnitude de 2,8.



> Ponta Delgada  , 27/05/2010 04:59
> 
> Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazores (30 Mai 2010 às 22:05)

boa noite, foi sentido mais um sismo de intensidade moderada na ilha do faial...

fica aqui a informação do IM

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 30-05-2010 19:59

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 30-05-2010 pelas 19:59 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 25 km a Noroeste do Capelo (Faial). De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrossísmica actualizada. Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros (www.srpcba.pt).


----------



## jvarela (30 Mai 2010 às 22:55)

Mais um:
"Aviso de Sismo no Arquipélago dos Açores 30-05-2010 21:24
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 30-05-2010 pelas 21:24 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 25 km a Oeste-Noroeste do Capelo (Faial). Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido. Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros (www.srpcba.pt).
"


----------



## Hazores (31 Mai 2010 às 00:22)

o sismo das 21:24, também foi sentido pela população da ilha do a faial no grau II/III da EMM.

Após o sismo das 19:59, já foram registadas mais 7 réplicas, todas elas com uma magnitude  igual ou superior a 2.
parece que a crise sismica está para continuar, é provável que durante as próximas horas ocorram mais algumas replicas sentidas pela população.


----------



## Hazores (31 Mai 2010 às 00:50)

deixo aqui o mapa da crise sísmica actualizado às 23h pelo CVARG


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2010 às 03:11)

A lista desses sismos:


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2010 às 10:38)

Durante a noite e madrugada ocorreram mais umas quantas réplicas, entre as quais uma com uma magnitude de 3,9 na escala de Richter, às 4h30.



> *Aviso de Sismo no Arquipélago dos Açores *
> 31-05-2010 04:30
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 31-05-2010 pelas 04:30 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 30 km a Noroeste do Capelo (Faial). Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido. Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros (www.srpcba.pt).


----------



## jorgepaulino (31 Mai 2010 às 12:56)

O que se está a passar no Faial ? Não são sismos muito fraquinhos, se fossem aqui na minha zona já se ouviam belos estrondos durante toda a noite...


----------



## Hazores (31 Mai 2010 às 13:15)

jorgepaulino disse:


> O que se está a passar no Faial ? Não são sismos muito fraquinhos, se fossem aqui na minha zona já se ouviam belos estrondos durante toda a noite...



isto é os Açores, jorge. uma das zonas mais acivas sismologicamente do Atlântico.
o que se está a passar no faial é uma crise sismica, como tantas outras que acontecem por esse mundo fora. este fenómeno deve-se ao facto de na zona onde está a ocorrer estes sismos é precisamente onde se encontra a placa euro-asiática com a norte americana, existindo ali uma falha que, lá de vez enquando faz estas "brincadeiras" assustadoras.
penso que já disse mas torno a dizer, de todos os fenómenos da natureza os sismos são aqueles que mais medo tenho.


----------



## jorgepaulino (31 Mai 2010 às 13:43)

Hazores disse:


> isto é os Açores, jorge. uma das zonas mais acivas sismologicamente do Atlântico.
> o que se está a passar no faial é uma crise sismica, como tantas outras que acontecem por esse mundo fora. este fenómeno deve-se ao facto de na zona onde está a ocorrer estes sismos é precisamente onde se encontra a placa euro-asiática com a norte americana, existindo ali uma falha que, lá de vez enquando faz estas "brincadeiras" assustadoras.
> penso que já disse mas torno a dizer, de todos os fenómenos da natureza os sismos são aqueles que mais medo tenho.



Olá! Vivi no Faial quando era muito novo ( 6-7-8 anos), nos anos 83-85 se não me engano.
Apenas acho que esta crise (que já dura à muito tempo) não é muito normal.
Espero que não aconteça nada de grave no Faial, aos Faialenses e aos Açoreanos. Abraços para todos!


----------



## Shimmy (31 Mai 2010 às 21:33)

Pelo que vejo no boneco dos epicentros, os sismos estão a ter origem na continuação de uma das várias falhas SE-NO do Grupo Central. Podem ser só movimentos tectónicos, mas mais tarde ou mais cedo vai voltar a "aparecer terra" naquele sentido, na continuidade da erupção dos Capelinhos na década de 50.

Como Açoriana digo que estamos bem habituados aos sismos. Os realmente graves como o de 80 na terceira e o de 98 no Faial e Pico é que causam estragos piores, mas essencialmente nas construções muito antigas. Depois destes últimos a reconstrução foi feita "com jeito", os edifícios são cada vez mais de construção anti-sísmica e é pouco provável haver risco para as pessoas mesmo com sismos de magnitude superior a este de ontem.

PS - já senti muitos sismos, mas o que mais me assustou foi este há uns meses aqui em Lisboa, pelo simples facto que parecia que nunca mais acabava


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (31 Mai 2010 às 22:21)

Shimmy disse:


> Pelo que vejo no boneco dos epicentros, os sismos estão a ter origem na continuação de uma das várias falhas SE-NO do Grupo Central. Podem ser só movimentos tectónicos, mas mais tarde ou mais cedo vai voltar a "aparecer terra" naquele sentido, na continuidade da erupção dos Capelinhos na década de 50.



O mesmo irá acontecer num futuro próximo no Banco D. João de Castro um aparelho vulcânico submarino que emerge de 1000 metros em forma de  cone e situado entre as ilhas de S. Miguel e Terceira, havendo várias fontes hidrotermais a profundidades de 300 a 600 metros.
Cientistas da Universidade dos Açores dizem que este vulcão submarino, é neste momento um dos mais perigosos vulcões submarinos dos Açores e um dos maiores e mais activos e possivelmente quando entrar novamente em erupção como entrou num passado recente, acabará por unir definitivamente as ilhas de S.Miguel e Terceira numa só ilha.
De notar que a maioria dos sismos da zona oeste de S.Miguel e sudeste da Terceira, tem muitas vezes origem neste vulcão.

Além deste vulcão submarino, São Miguel é a ilha que possui mais vulcões activos, possuindo cinco: Vulcão das Sete Cidades, o Sistema vulcânico fissural dos Picos e do Congro, o Vulcão Água de Pau (Fogo) e o Vulcão das Furnas, sendo que a próxima erupção vulcânica nos Açores, será muito provavelmente na ilha de S.Miguel com a erupção do Vulcão do Fogo, sendo tb considerado como um dos vulcões dos Açores potencialmente mais perigosos.

Podes ler aqui no seguinte tópico

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismologia-vulcanismo/sismologia-vulcanisno-nos-acores-2286.html


----------



## jorgepaulino (3 Jun 2010 às 10:45)

Ainda fez um bocadinho de barulho.

Eu ouvi e outras pessoas também. Não faço ideia se chegou a ser sentido, apesar de no site do meteo.pt não constar nenhuma informação.

2010-06-03 04:04 38,78 -7,98 14 2,2 NE Arraiolos --- ---

Edit: já tive a informação que houve quem sentisse.


----------



## Profetaa (4 Jun 2010 às 00:03)

Mais um nos Açores...

_Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 03-06-2010 21:25
2010-06-03 21:25:00 
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 03-06-2010 pelas 21:25 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 30 km a Noroeste do Capelo (Faial). 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) nas regiões de Castelo Branco e Horta, ilha do Faial. 
Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros (www.srpcba.pt).

_


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Jun 2010 às 05:45)

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 19-06-2010 pelas 19:17 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 30 km a Noroeste do Capelo (Faial).


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região do Capelo e intensidade III na região dos Flamengos, Ilha do Faial.


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.



Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros (www.srpcba.pt).


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2010 às 02:13)

*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 25-06-2010 00:23*

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 25-06-2010 pelas 00:23 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2,3 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Sudeste de Évora.

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Évora.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (www.prociv.pt).


----------



## Hazores (25 Jun 2010 às 12:57)

bom dia,

a ilha do faial foi hoje alvo de mais um sismo de grau IV (na EMM), sentido pela polpulação, isto deve-se à continuidade da crise sismíca sentida ao largo da ilha do faial. o evento ocorreu hoje ás 9:26h.


----------



## Elise (24 Jul 2010 às 10:26)

Olá e muito bom dia a todos.

Sou estudante de Gestão da Segurança e Protecção Civil, e como tal, todos os temas abordados neste forúm são para mim de extrema importância, não fossem os riscos naturais um dos factores de maior insegurança no nosso país.

Estou a poucos passos de me lançar no último ano da licenciatura e isso leva a que pense num trabalho final de curso.

Pensei em várias hipóteses.

Resolvi desenvolver um estudo com base na amostragem com o intuito de verificar se a população está ou não devidamente sensibilizada para a questão da ocorrência de um sismo - o que é, forma de prevenir, e como actuar em caso de.

Apesar de saber perfeitamente a resposta, tenho que a justificar de forma analitica.

A ver vamos como as coisas vão correr.

Espero que daqui a um ano vos possa transmitir a que conclusões cheguei.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2010 às 22:26)

> *Sismo registado a Sul de Olhão*
> 
> Um sismo de magnitude 4.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 90 km a Sul de Olhão foi esta noite registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, pelas 21h24.
> 
> ...



Não senti nada. Segundo o IM foi sentido em Faro.

Se o IM diz que o sismo foi de 4.0, já a informação do EMSC não foi de 4.0 mas sim 4.5.



> Magnitude ML 4.5
> Region STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
> Southwest Iberia Margin
> Date time 2010-07-25 20:24:42.6 UTC
> ...


----------



## mig500 (26 Jul 2010 às 12:28)

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 26-07-2010 pelas 02:32 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Bandeiras (Pico). 


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima V (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Madalena, intensidade IV em S.Roque do Pico, ilha do Pico; na ilha do Faial foi sentido com intensidade IV na região da Horta, intensidade II na região do Capelo e intensidade III na região das Velas, ilha de S. Jorge. 


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 


2010-07-26 02:32	38,55	-28,44	5	4,1	Ilha do Pico (N)	V	Madalena


----------



## jorgepaulino (1 Ago 2010 às 11:35)

Acho que ouvi um pequeno sismo agora mesmo aqui pela zona de Arraiolos ...
Vamos esperar pelo INM.

Edit:

Confirmado:
2010-08-01 10:33	38,80	-8,00	6	1,5	N Arraiolos	---	---


----------



## actioman (1 Ago 2010 às 13:23)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Acho que ouvi um pequeno sismo agora mesmo aqui pela zona de Arraiolos ...
> Vamos esperar pelo INM.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



jorgepaulino não é minha intenção duvidar da tua afirmação,mas sentiste um sismo de magnitude 1.5?? . Andas com os sentidos muito apurados! 

Atenção que eu não sei a partir de que magnitude eles são mais perceptíveis, mas pela escala do IM o Grau não existe, logo deverá ser imperceptível ao ser humano. No entanto também foi a apenas *6km* de profundidade, o que poderá fazer com que seja mais notório em locais bem perto do epicentro...

Seguindo os mesmos dados do IM o último sismo perceptível terá sido a 25/07/2010 na zona de Faro e como vimos pelo posts ninguém o sentiu:



> Data(TU)	Lat.	Lon.	Prof.	Mag.	Ref.	Grau	Local
> 2010-07-25 20:24  	36,24  	-7,75  	11  	3,9  	Golfo de Cádiz  	II/III	Faro


Fonte: IM


----------



## jorgepaulino (1 Ago 2010 às 14:25)

actioman disse:


> jorgepaulino não é minha intenção duvidar da tua afirmação,mas sentiste um sismo de magnitude 1.5?? . Andas com os sentidos muito apurados!



Viva! Lê com muita atenção o que eu escrevi lá em cima e talvez percebas...


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2010 às 14:38)

actioman disse:


> jorgepaulino não é minha intenção duvidar da tua afirmação,mas sentiste um sismo de magnitude 1.5?? . Andas com os sentidos muito apurados!



Já não é a 1ª vez, já num outro evento anterior eu inicialmente também fiquei bastante céptico  mas largos minutos depois do post dele veio a confirmação dum sismo ouvido e reportado aqui inicialmente por ele. Por qualquer razão geológica de proximidade, ele na zona dele ouve mesmo sismos de fraca intensidade. Matéria bastante interessante ou mesmo fascinante a meu ver. Mas presumo que para ele possa não ser muito agradável ouvir estes barulhos da Terra.


----------



## jorgepaulino (1 Ago 2010 às 16:02)

Vince disse:


> Já não é a 1ª vez, já num outro evento anterior eu inicialmente também fiquei bastante céptico  mas largos minutos depois do post dele veio a confirmação dum sismo ouvido e reportado aqui inicialmente por ele. Por qualquer razão geológica de proximidade, ele na zona dele ouve mesmo sismos de fraca intensidade. Matéria bastante interessante ou mesmo fascinante a meu ver. Mas presumo que para ele possa não ser muito agradável ouvir estes barulhos da Terra.



Olá! Mesmo nada agradável depois da famosa noite de Junho de 2009... é caso para dizer que se oiço um à noite fico em pânico e batimento cardíaco bastante acelerado...


----------



## jorgepaulino (1 Ago 2010 às 18:38)

Outro!

Por exemplo este já não o ouvi à hora que foi (15:30) estava dentro de um café com pessoas e televisão, portanto as condições não eram favoráveis a que o ouvisse.
Agora se tivesse sido de noite ou eu tivesse sossegado em casa de certeza que dava por ele...

2010-08-01 14:30	38,77	-7,95	6	0,9	NE Arraiolos	---	---

Espero que fique por aqui ...


----------



## rozzo (1 Ago 2010 às 19:54)

Bem curioso e estranho, de facto faz qualquer um desconfiar! 
Mas tendo sentido e reportado o sismo ainda antes de aparecer em entidades oficiais, fica naturalmente credível!
Mas muito curioso mesmo! 6º sentido? 

Um detalhe importante, para os mais cépticos, dada a baixa magnitude dos sismos referidos.
Não podemos esquecer a profundidade, bem pequena nestes casos.. Se fosse um sismo de 1.0 muito profundo era totalmente diferente dum sismo 1.0 muito pouco profundo. Essa variável é muitas vezes esquecida e apenas olhamos para a intensidade absoluta dele onde se regista..

Quanto ao sentir, admito que não percebi muito bem.. Ouves como? Um ruído no ar? Ou coisas a abanar?
Sendo sismos próximos e pouco profundos, não acho muito estranho ouvires coisas a abanar realmente, pode o solo da tua zona favorecer isso não sei.. De sismologia e geologia pouquíssimo sei.. Para estar com grandes afirmações!
Se for só som no ar, bom aí ultrapassa-me totalmente! Há relatos e explicações sobre isso, das ondas P, ao passarem para o ar, dependendo do tipo de solo, fazerem ondas sonoras que em alguns casos podem ser na gama audível pelo humano, mas penso que isso é em sismos intensos, nada dessa magnitude tão baixa!


----------



## jorgepaulino (1 Ago 2010 às 20:31)

Conheço 2 tipos de "comportamento" dos sons:

- um estrondo lá longe (tipo trovão) e depois um som continuo que se afasta em 1,2 ou 3 segundos consoante a magnitude, sem passar onda por aqui, sempre quando é a N ou NE ou NW de Arraiolos (eu estou a viver 17 kms acima de Arraiolos); Daqui nunca reparei num sismo que ultrapassasse os 2.0, 2.x;
- Um som continuo a aumentar de intensidade até a onda passar por aqui e tremer, quando é reportado em Móra, e estes geralmente são mais fortes;

O som é semelhante a um trovão mas muito mais grave.
Quando é do 1º tipo fácilmente pode ser confundido com um trovão, mas raramente me engano porque a direcção é sempre do mesmo local, e o comportamento do som é sempre o mesmo. Num trovão varia.

Quando é do 2º tipo, aí sim percebe-se que vem aí um som continuo e percebe-se que está a passar debaixo dos nossos pés (porque é daí que ele vem!)

Qualquer dia sou especialista nestas coisas.

Nota: o solo por aqui tem muito granito, será que influencia ???


----------



## rozzo (1 Ago 2010 às 21:03)

Bom, então deve mesmo ser a propagação das ondas P para a atmosfera, há uns tempos houve qualquer coisa aqui no fórum sobre sismos, dos animais e tal, e lembro-me de ter tentado perceber esta história do som..
Links não me lembro sinceramente, mas entendi que as ondas P ao atingirem a superfície, se propagam para o ar, e transformam-se em ondas sonoras, mas muitas vezes fora da gama de audição humana.
Depois de acordo com o tipo de solo, de sismo, profundidade etc, em alguns sismos, ao passar para o ar podem passar numa frequência audível para os humanos, e geralmente é esse tipo de som muito grave, que parece um trovão.
Até há gravações desse som online, se pesquisarem se calhar encontram. Bastante arrepiante e sinistro mesmo.

Pela tua descrição parece-se com isso, mas de sismos pequenos claro. E se calhar é mesmo da configuração/geologia do solo da região, aliada à profundidade à qual ocorrem,que permite que esses sismos propaguem ondas sonoras audíveis para o ar.. E especialmente o facto de dizeres que costumam vir do mesmo sítio, e até os sentes a chegar, isso parece mostrar aí um padrão específico/lógico..
Claro que estou apenas a teorizar, porque posso estar totalmente errado, visto ter poucos conhecimentos técnicos de geologia, etc.. Logo essa última pergunta do granito.. Não faço ideia! Eheheh.. 

De qualquer forma, provavelmente estás mais atento/sensível/interessado a isso que a maior parte das pessoas aí da zona! Se calhar outros com interesse poderiam dar conta, mas "passa-lhes ao lado" por não terem interesse e estarem alheados?
Ou então tens uma gama de audição que apanha mais graves que o normal da população, se calhar tens uma audição mais apurada.


----------



## jorgepaulino (1 Ago 2010 às 21:09)

Acho que devo ter uma audição normal, porque muitas das vezes consigo encontrar sempre alguém que ouviu...

Só tenho a dizer que por mais pequenino que seja o sismo, torna-se assustador...

Um trovão sabemos o que é, um sismo não sabemos o que lá vem...


----------



## rozzo (1 Ago 2010 às 21:23)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Acho que devo ter uma audição normal, porque muitas das vezes consigo encontrar sempre alguém que ouviu...



Ah, então ainda mais desmistificado fica!
Característica mesmo daí! Agora a explicação mais técnica, algum geólogo e um sismólogo que se cheguem à frente para detalhes! 

Isso agora faz-me lembrar uma coisa aqui, que ainda não entendi bem o que é, ao início pensei que era simples obras, mas entretanto tantos anos e continua a acontecer sempre. Também terá a ver com algum movimento que é ampliado pelo tipo de solo ou construção.. O Vince ou mais alguém aqui da zona provavelmente já reparou digo eu.. Que aqui no Oeiras Parque, quando se está sentado na zona de restauração, há "abanões", uns maiores que outros, que fazem estremecer toda a zona, tipo sismo. Sinceramente não sei o que será, agora também com o hábito já não assusta (se calhar faço mal em não me assustar, não vá a construção ser mesmo deficiente..) mas ao início intimidava um pouco..


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2010 às 22:43)

rozzo disse:


> Ah, então ainda mais desmistificado fica!
> Característica mesmo daí! Agora a explicação mais técnica, algum geólogo e um sismólogo que se cheguem à frente para detalhes!
> 
> Isso agora faz-me lembrar uma coisa aqui, que ainda não entendi bem o que é, ao início pensei que era simples obras, mas entretanto tantos anos e continua a acontecer sempre. Também terá a ver com algum movimento que é ampliado pelo tipo de solo ou construção.. O Vince ou mais alguém aqui da zona provavelmente já reparou digo eu.. Que aqui no Oeiras Parque, quando se está sentado na zona de restauração, há "abanões", uns maiores que outros, que fazem estremecer toda a zona, tipo sismo. Sinceramente não sei o que será, agora também com o hábito já não assusta (se calhar faço mal em não me assustar, não vá a construção ser mesmo deficiente..) mas ao início intimidava um pouco..



Eu também já senti esse "tremor" no Oeiras Parque, penso que seja provocado pela chegada do SATU (metro aéreo) à estação do Oeiras Parque. Se não for então não sei o que é...


----------



## rozzo (2 Ago 2010 às 10:59)

MSantos disse:


> Eu também já senti esse "tremor" no Oeiras Parque, penso que seja provocado pela chegada do SATU (metro aéreo) à estação do Oeiras Parque. Se não for então não sei o que é...



Penso que não, pois sempre senti desde os tempos da abertura do Oeiras parque, ainda muito antes da existência sequer das obras do SATU..


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2010 às 13:03)

rozzo disse:


> Penso que não, pois sempre senti desde os tempos da abertura do Oeiras parque, ainda muito antes da existência sequer das obras do SATU..



Se não é o SATU  então o que será? Será provocado pelos carros no parque de estacionamento subterrâneo, parece-me pouco provável, mas não sei


----------



## rozzo (2 Ago 2010 às 13:38)

MSantos disse:


> Se não é o SATU  então o que será? Será provocado pelos carros no parque de estacionamento subterrâneo, parece-me pouco provável, mas não sei



Não sei, só se for dos autocarros lá fora, veículos pesados.. Mas já me perguntei muita vez e não sei!


----------



## jorgepaulino (12 Ago 2010 às 07:24)

Bom dia,

Felizmente só me apercebi do 1º e julgo ter ouvido o seu final porque acordei com os cães a ladrar sem fim e porque alguém abriu uma porta e gritou com eles.

Ainda bem que não cheguei a dar conta dos outros!!!!


2010-08-12 03:41 38,78 -7,97 8 0,8 NE Arraiolos --- --- 
2010-08-12 03:21 38,78 -7,98 8 1,8 NE Arraiolos --- --- 
2010-08-12 00:47 38,78 -7,97 8 0,6 NE Arraiolos --- ---

EDIT: quando olhei para o relógio uns minutos depois de ter acordado, o relógio marcava 1:51, portanto julgo que estou a falar do 1º evento, correcto ?

EDIT: já falei com quem tenha ouvido perfeitamente o ruido do 1,8 !


----------



## Lightning (13 Ago 2010 às 13:27)

Segundo o USGS, a falha que atravessa os Açores tem estado a ser abalada por sismos de intensidade ainda significativa desde a madrugada de hoje.  (coloquei a bold a magnitude dos sismos).




MAP	 *4.8 * 	2010/08/13 12:08:44 	  36.857 	  -32.983 	 10.0	 *AZORES ISLANDS REGION*

MAP	 *4.8 * 	2010/08/13 10:55:30 	  36.893 	  -32.991 	10.0 	 *AZORES ISLANDS REGION*

MAP	 *5.4*  	2010/08/13 07:58:49 	  36.931 	  -32.934 	10.0 	 *AZORES ISLANDS REGION*

MAP	 *5.1*  	2010/08/13 06:28:14 	  37.078 	  -32.992 	10.0 	 *AZORES ISLANDS REGION*

MAP	 *4.7*  	2010/08/13 06:16:29 	  37.139 	  -33.005 	10.0 	 *AZORES ISLANDS REGION*

MAP	 *5.4*  	2010/08/13 05:40:49 	  37.078 	  -32.821 	10.0 	 *AZORES ISLANDS REGION*

MAP	 *4.7*  	2010/08/13 05:23:26 	  37.058 	  -32.809 	10.0 	 *AZORES ISLANDS REGION*

MAP	 *4.8*  	2010/08/13 04:11:04 	  36.915 	  -32.907 	11.2 	 *AZORES ISLANDS REGION*

Claro que pode ser uma actividade perfeitamente normal, ainda por cima dado que os Açores atravessados por esta falha, mas devo confessar que desde que ando a observar atentamente os sismos em Portugal, nunca tinha reparado em nada assim.

Não há motivo para alarme (digo eu ) pois já assistimos a muitas crises sísmicas nestas zonas.


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2010 às 14:20)

Bom apanhado, é na Crista Média Atlântica, os sismos ainda estão a alguma distância, mais ou menos 320km a sudoeste das Flores, ou 410km do Faial.

Estão concentrados numa região relativamente pequena, 8 sismos até ao momento e quase todos também à mesma profundidade, cerca de 10km. Mas é esperar por mais dados que este tipo de informação (intensidade/profundidade/localização) nem sempre é muito exacta conforme as fontes.


----------



## actioman (13 Ago 2010 às 14:35)

Vince disse:


> Já não é a 1ª vez, já num outro evento anterior eu inicialmente também fiquei bastante céptico  mas largos minutos depois do post dele veio a confirmação dum sismo ouvido e reportado aqui inicialmente por ele. Por qualquer razão geológica de proximidade, ele na zona dele ouve mesmo sismos de fraca intensidade. Matéria bastante interessante ou mesmo fascinante a meu ver. Mas presumo que para ele possa não ser muito agradável ouvir estes barulhos da Terra.



Nunca mais me recordei do post aqui nos sismos e só agora tive a ler o que aqui se foi escrevendo!

É realmente um local com características muito próprias ai a zona onde vives jorgepaulino! Incrível a tua descrição do que se consegue ouvir por aí! 

Agora já sei que mais fiável que o IM basta vir aqui e confirmar! 

Um abraço!


----------



## Lightning (13 Ago 2010 às 20:22)

Vince, mais um sismo na falha perto dos Açores:

MAP	 *4.8*  	2010/08/13 17:03:57 	  37.014 	  -32.895 	 19.4 	 *AZORES ISLANDS REGION*


----------



## Hazores (13 Ago 2010 às 20:33)

boa tarde,

embora a crista médio atlântica seja abalada por sismos de magnitudes relativamente elevada, penso, que não seja muito frequente acontecer tantos sismos num curto espaço de tempo com esta intensidade, todos superiores a 4,5 (isto segundo o USGS). 

fico com algum receio porque sismos desta intensidade, naturalmente "desalinham" as placas e estas terão que se compensar noutras zonas (nomeadamente nas microplacas) dando origem a novos sismos, desta forma as ilhas dos Açores, ficam sujeitas a estes sismos.


----------



## fablept (13 Ago 2010 às 22:10)

Interessante era saber todos os sismos que aconteceu nas últimas 24h...não acredito que só tenha havido >4..

Mas o Centro de Vulcanologia dos Açores nem fala desses sismos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Ago 2010 às 22:13)

Certamente que houve deles inferiores... Penso que o centro não faka neles porque deve estar fora da zona de influencia deles... Penso eu...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2010 às 12:15)

*Sismo desta madrugada a Sudeste de Tavira não foi sentido pela população*

O sismo que esta madrugada foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, com epicentro a cerca de 40 km a Sudeste de Tavira, não foi sentido pelas populações, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM). 

O IM acrescenta que o sismo se deu pelas 01h09 (hora local) de hoje, dia 10, tendo magnitude 3.2 (Richter).

O IM não recebeu nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.

Fonte: Barlavento Online


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 21:01)

*Açores: Sismo de magnitude 4.2 ao largo de S. Miguel*



> A terra tremeu hoje à tarde no arquipélago dos Açores, com um sismo de magnitude 4.2 na escala de Richter registado às 16:46 (17:46 em Lisboa), revelou o Instituto de Meteorologia.
> 
> O sismo, que foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, teve o epicentro a cerca de 40 quilómetros a sudeste dos Ilhéus das Formigas, situados entre as ilhas de S. Miguel e Santa Maria, que integram o Grupo Oriental.
> 
> ...


----------



## Profetaa (4 Out 2010 às 00:07)

_"*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 03-10-2010 21:34
2010-10-03 21:34:00 *
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 03-10-2010 pelas 21:34 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 20 km a Sul de Faial da Terra (S. Miguel). 


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Povoação e Vila Franca do Campo, intensidade II/III em Água de Pau e intensidade II em Lagoa, Ilha de São Miguel. 


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 



Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros (www.srpcba.pt)."_

In: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/comunicados/


----------



## fablept (22 Out 2010 às 20:57)

*Sismo magnitude 3.7 a 55km do Faial - Açores*

_O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 22-10-2010 pelas 15:41 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 55 km a Oeste do Capelo (Faial). 


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na freguesia de Feteira, ilha do Faial._


----------



## irpsit (24 Out 2010 às 22:00)

Sabem o que é interessante?

É que de repente a actividade sísmica na crista de Rekjanes, a sul da Islandia, também explodiu de actividade. Ver http://en.vedur.is

Houve vários sismos de magnitude 4 nas últimas horas, enquanto nas últimas semanas nem sismos de magnitude 2 ocorriam....

Creio que os movimentos na Islandia e nos Açores estão relacionados. É demasiada coincidência....



Hazores disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> embora a crista médio atlântica seja abalada por sismos de magnitudes relativamente elevada, penso, que não seja muito frequente acontecer tantos sismos num curto espaço de tempo com esta intensidade, todos superiores a 4,5 (isto segundo o USGS).
> 
> fico com algum receio porque sismos desta intensidade, naturalmente "desalinham" as placas e estas terão que se compensar noutras zonas (nomeadamente nas microplacas) dando origem a novos sismos, desta forma as ilhas dos Açores, ficam sujeitas a estes sismos.


----------



## Profetaa (3 Nov 2010 às 00:42)

*"[Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 02-11-2010 23:36
2010-11-02 23:36:00 *_

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 02-11-2010 pelas 23:36 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Maia. 


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região da Maia. 


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (www.prociv.pt)."

_

In:http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2010 às 07:12)

Profetaa disse:


> *"[Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 02-11-2010 23:36
> 2010-11-02 23:36:00 *_
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 02-11-2010 pelas 23:36 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Maia.
> ...



Por volta dessa hora, ouvi um certo barulho de pouca duração. Pensei para comigo, o que terá sido este pequeno barulho "seco"? 
Como nunca senti, nem nunca ouvi nenhum sismo, poderei pensar que talvez tenha ouvido pela primeira vez um, visto a proximidade entre Maia e Gaia.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2010 às 08:08)

João Soares disse:


> Por volta dessa hora, ouvi um certo barulho de pouca duração. Pensei para comigo, o que terá sido este pequeno barulho "seco"?
> Como nunca senti, nem nunca ouvi nenhum sismo, poderei pensar que talvez tenha ouvido pela primeira vez um, visto a proximidade entre Maia e Gaia.



Pois, confirmo, por volta dessa hora também ouvi um barulho exterior muito baixo e rápido, não durou mais que 2 segundos,na altura nem liguei porque não vi nada a abanar/vibrar em casa...mas agora de manhã ao ver esta notícia então já faz sentido...foi mesmo o sismo com epicentro aqui bem perto...é curioso a sensação que os sismos provocam....mesmo sendo fracos e a pessoa ainda não sabendo do que se trata parece que se fica automáticamente em sobreaviso.... sensação estranha e inexplicável  de que algo se passa...


----------



## jorgepaulino (10 Nov 2010 às 09:08)

A esta hora é como "sopas depois de almoço", mas informo que ouvi.

2010-11-09 23:35 38,78 -8,00 3 1,6 N Arraiolos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Nov 2010 às 10:12)

jorgepaulino disse:


> A esta hora é como "sopas depois de almoço", mas informo que ouvi.
> 
> 2010-11-09 23:35 38,78 -8,00 3 1,6 N Arraiolos



É muito bom teres ouvido esse registo!! 
Estão a ser levados a cabo estudos pela Universidade de Évora sobre o caso expecifico da microsismiciadade de Arraiolos!! Pois há grandes probabilidades de existir uma falha activa desde essa zona e até Benavente, passando pelo vale do Sorraia... A falha deve ser transformante e encontrou um ponto de cavalgamento, Que correspondeda à Aldeia da Serra.... Os estudos continuam para ver se se confirma a teria!!


----------



## jorgepaulino (10 Nov 2010 às 13:36)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> É muito bom teres ouvido esse registo!!
> Estão a ser levados a cabo estudos pela Universidade de Évora sobre o caso expecifico da microsismiciadade de Arraiolos!! Pois há grandes probabilidades de existir uma falha activa desde essa zona e até Benavente, passando pelo vale do Sorraia... A falha deve ser transformante e encontrou um ponto de cavalgamento, Que correspondeda à Aldeia da Serra.... Os estudos continuam para ver se se confirma a teria!!



Gostei de ler o que escreveste afinal parece que afinal alguém está atento ao que se passa na Aldeia da Serra. Se vires em outros tópicos, deste ano e do ano passado, tenho respostas minhas a sismos que consigo ouvir e sentir, especialmente em Junho de 2009.

Se precisarem de alguma coisa mandem pm, gostaria de saber mais sobre o estudo e a sua evolução !!

A ver se percebi: transformante é significado que pode estar a mudar qualquer coisa, cavalgante, é o quê, está a sobrepor-se a outro pedaço de terreno ?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Nov 2010 às 15:53)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Gostei de ler o que escreveste afinal parece que afinal alguém está atento ao que se passa na Aldeia da Serra. Se vires em outros tópicos, deste ano e do ano passado, tenho respostas minhas a sismos que consigo ouvir e sentir, especialmente em Junho de 2009.
> 
> Se precisarem de alguma coisa mandem pm, gostaria de saber mais sobre o estudo e a sua evolução !!
> 
> A ver se percebi: transformante é significado que pode estar a mudar qualquer coisa, cavalgante, é o quê, está a sobrepor-se a outro pedaço de terreno ?



Não sou eu que estou a fazer o estudo, mas tenho acompanhado a sua evuloções, pois ele esta a ser levado a cabo por professores meus. Mas não bem isso.. Transformante é como a falha de Santo Andre, nos EUA, Deslizam lateralmente, lado a lado. Cavalgamento é quando ha algo que não broqueia esse deslocamento laterar e obriga a cavalgar, nesce caso concreto ascendeu a aldeia da Serra. 

A Aldeia da Serra o que se esta a supor ser é um “push up” activo associado à falha de Ciborro e ao lineamento de S. Gregório. Mas so o tempo e o decorrer irão provar!

Deixo-te aqui o resumo da investigação:
http://metododirecto.pt/CNG2010/index.php/vol/article/viewFile/56/243


----------



## jorgepaulino (10 Nov 2010 às 19:29)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Deixo-te aqui o resumo da investigação:
> http://metododirecto.pt/CNG2010/index.php/vol/article/viewFile/56/243



Bom material ! 

Engraçado que a história que sempre ouvi da minha avó a dizer que "os antigos dizem que os cabeços da anuada(nome local?) estão a crescer", correspondem a uma falha marcada no mapa, a norte de Igrejinha!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Nov 2010 às 22:03)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Bom material !
> 
> Engraçado que a história que sempre ouvi da minha avó a dizer que "os antigos dizem que os cabeços da anuada(nome local?) estão a crescer", correspondem a uma falha marcada no mapa, a norte de Igrejinha!



Sim, Eles estão realmente a crescer!! Mas não á escala do tempo dos nossos antepassados. Mas alguem ententido ou curioso na materia que reparou nisso!! hehehe


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2010 às 13:05)

*Sismo de magnitude 3.3 com epicentro a 35 quilómetros de Aljezur*



> Um sismo de magnitude 3.3 (escala de Richter), com o epicentro a 35 quilómetros de Aljezur, foi hoje registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, segundo informou o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).
> 
> O sismo foi registado às 07:14, mas o IM acrescenta que "não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido".
> 
> i


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2010 às 16:34)

A informação do catálogo de sismos do IM aponta para 3,1. 

As "minhas fontes" no local também não deram por nada...


----------



## jorgepaulino (8 Dez 2010 às 10:45)

2010-12-08 05:22 38,78 -7,88 - 1,7 NE Arraiolos 

Mais um para a lista dos "ouvidos" !


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Dez 2010 às 10:51)

jorgepaulino disse:


> 2010-12-08 05:22 38,78 -7,88 - 1,7 NE Arraiolos
> 
> Mais um para a lista dos "ouvidos" !



Bem bom... É o assunto que já te referi...


----------



## jorgepaulino (21 Dez 2010 às 19:50)

2010-12-21 17:08 39,15 -8,55 31 2,4 SE Almeirim 

Em local muito pouco habitual! E ainda por cima não foi fraquinho...


----------



## fablept (25 Dez 2010 às 17:03)

2010-12-25 14:10	- *2,6* - 	NE Vendas Novas	(II/III)


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2011 às 17:36)

*Actividade Sísmica em 2010 – Balanço Preliminar *


> Em termos da sismicidade registada pela rede sísmica operada pelo Instituto de Meteorologia no território nacional em 2010, verifica-se que a maior parte da actividade sísmica na área do Continente e região adjacente teve origem epicentral em área submersa, a Sul e Sudoeste de Portugal Continental, na zona de interacção entre as placas tectónicas Núbia e Eurásia, sendo ainda de registar algumas ocorrências mais importantes com epicentro em terra, em particular no Alentejo.
> 
> Foram registados neste ano, no Continente e região adjacente, 2341 sismos próximos, dos quais foi possível localizar 1821, verificando-se que estes números são bastantes semelhantes aos de 2009. No arquipélago dos Açores pode-se considerar a sismicidade como moderada a reduzida, tendo sido localizados 1395 sismos próximos, os quais tiveram uma distribuição epicentral ao longo do alinhamento das ilhas (Grupos Central e Oriental) e também num sector da Crista Média AtlÂntica. No global do território nacional verifica-se que maioria dos sismos tem magnitude local (ML) inferior a 3.0.
> 
> ...



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...edia/noticias/textos/rel_sism_anual_2010.html


----------

